# OCTOBER 2004 2WWERS PART 2



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

New Home Girls Goodluck      

love lilly xxxx


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Ali

      

Thats great news!!!!

I wish you a very happy 8 months

Love 

Bev


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Hi Girls
Well obviously I've now gone and purchased three HPT's (First Response) ... should I? Or not? I can't decide.   Puss was testing the day after me and she's got a   today!  

Help!!  

Tiff xx


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Hiya Tiff

I'm not to sure what I would advise. On one hand you are only 10 days post hCG injection so that could possibly give you a false positive but then who am I to be all high and mighty as I tested early too!! I was 14 days past the hCG injection before I tested. For me, it did help but I still didn't believe the result.
Only you can decide Tiff but whatever you decide to do, good luck!

Ali xxx


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Tiff,

I agree with Ali, you need to make sure you are 2 weeks post your HCG injection hun, otherwise if you get a positive you will be forever wondering if it was something to do with this.....

Cant advise you on whether to test early as none of us are meant to strictly speaking.......you must do whatever is right for you......Good luck in whatever decision you make...

Love 
Andrea


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

Hi Tiff - not sure if good idea!!!!!!! but who am I to say.
I used clear blue which you need 100 plus of hcg to get positive.I have also tried a first respone this pm still neg.The neg result has thrown me into deep depression but when i went back to the clear blue test a few hours later there was a faint blue line.
You know testing early is something I think most people do but it doesn't help much to be honest.

Puss had a different treatment to me so I can't compare with her.

Oh well I guess I better go and buy about 12 pee sticks as now I've started I won't be able to stop.


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hey JAMAPOT thanx for speeding my days up.
Good luck everyone, will be away on my hols for most of October so i will be thinking of you all


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

hi everyone , welcome skelly and casey hope you find this site as encouraging and as interesting as I have and the best of luck.
Thinking of you cbear and kirsti     hope your news is good news.
congratulations to everyone  with  
I have been um ming and arring about buying a hospital test  (there is a private hospital where i had my last failed attempts .so I know they do the very sensitive tests)and decided to go for it but as I drove past it I bootled out! What a wimp! My  new clinic is in London and they have actually said don't do a test as we do the blood test. so Monday it is . Have I done the right thing, the wait is agonizing! I had a terrible night last night woke at 1.30 am and couldn't get back to sleep thinking of every scenario!! positive negative false negative miscarriage ,god it was awful. Finally fell asleep about 4 .15 and had to wake at 5am for this bloody tablet i have to take every 6 hours.... Today I have such a headache and feel crap. Wishing it was over!   sorry to have a moan but i really am trying to keep positive for DH,and its hard!  speak to you soon   cesca xxx


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Hope someone can help.  What is an HCG injection?  Well I know what it probably is but is everyone who has ec and et given one.  I am on my second ICSI attempt and as far as I know have not had one (unless I was given one while I was out for the count during ec).  

Good Luck to all you testing today.

Bagpuss - what day did you have your et.  There are so many pages thought it would be quicker to ask rather than scan through the posts.  Only checking so I can see when I can do mine.  (Bought 2 - they are sitting waiting and itching to be used)

Lisa


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Lisa - HCG injection is the injection you need to take to make you ovulate following cetrocide (or other make) which stops you ovulating whilst you follicles grow for ready for collection.  Normally the HCG is taken 36 hours prior to EC.  Hope this helps!

Bagpuss & Andrea R - well done you two! chuffed to bits for you, you must be over the moon.  

Gap - sorry to hear your news i cannot begin to know how you are  feeling right now - until i get it first hand for myself in a weeks time - i am so expecting a BFN.

CBear & Kirsti - no news yet - hope you got your dreams. 

I just cannot pick myself up at all - i feel like i want to do a hpt - just so i can see neg in front of me then its done with!!!(i still have 9 days to go - how daft is that.  i have cried pretty much all day - just cant get my mind on anything else? this week have been the most anxious of my life - surely this cannot be good for you!!!!! i cant sleep either.

Today had been weird, up to yesterday i had quite a lot of AF pains, headaches etc, today i feel fine no pain no headache, only a big bloated tummy,  which seems to be getting harder by the minute (is that normal?) and sore boobs and nips.  Gosh its so so hard.  Need a tissue again hang on..................................... okay,  sorry if i am depressing you all - just needed to get it all off my chest, i suppose everyones emotions are all over the place right now.

Sorry again - good luck girls. XX

Janey'bobbsie


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Thanks Bobbsie, for a while there I thought I'd been missing out on something.

Lisa


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

Bobbsie- you have just described just how I have been feeling and it's not getting any easier the closer I get to test day.
I just want to know now.My emotions are exhausting.I never dreamt it would be this hard.
All I want is to be a mum.It's not so much to ask


----------



## gap (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to say a big thankyou for all you kind wishes and for all the support you have given over these dreaded 2ww.  I still have 5 fe's so fingers crossed I'll be back joining the 2ww's soon !

Good luck to everyone    and a big congrat's to all our mum's to be - we know how long it's taken and how hard it's been, but it's true dreams do come true!!!!!  


love
Gap x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning Girlies

A new thread and a new list to see you through the weekend 

   GOOD   LUCK   TO ALL   OUR OCTOBER   GIRLS  

1/10/04 CBEAR 
1/10/04 KIRSTI 
1/10/04 ALIC   1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM  
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R   
4/10/04 CHURCHILL   
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY   
4/10/04 CESCA   
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL   
5/10/04 JAYNE A    
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON     
6/10/04 TIFF     
6/10/04 LIZA     
6/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB      
7/10/04 BEV22      
8/10/04 TAY      
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)          
11/10/04 CASEY          
14/10/04 MARIELOU             
14/10/04 CROC            
15/10/04 SKELLY              
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAYS ALONG FOR YOU                   SICKNOTE  

Love Luck and Babydust to you all
 
Jax
xxx


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi

I had ET yesterday 3 Embies transferred....

This is our first time at IVF

I test on 14th Oct

Good luck to everyone 
Love 

Croc


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Croc

Wishing you loads of luck 

                      


Have added you to the list  
Loadsa Love
Jax
xxx


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Croc ,welcome and the best of luck.   cesca xx


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Just wanted to say thank you all for your lovely thoughts.....        

Stringbob- I had ET last thursday (24th?)- should have been testing on Wednesday the 6th ( I think the chart shows me as 7th by mistake.)  Not sure what treatment you had- but mine was FET therefore no HCG injection- I wouldnt have tested this early if I had one.

I have bought another two tests as the positive line was quite faint- going to do one tomorrow and save one for the proper test day!!!! DH doesnt believe that it is real until then!!!!!  And as time passes I am starting to wonder too!!!! Still gave a mild headache - started off as a killer for about 3 days though!! and am still feeling "unusual"!!!!!   Thats the best way I can describe it!! Had awful dreams last night that we were at war and I was hiding from the enemy and being chased!!!! Anyone good at dream diagnosis?!!!!!! What was that all about- I did that thing where you wake up ( needed a wee- tmi?!!!) then went back to sleep and had the same dream again!!!!! 

Anyway sending you all lots of   and a share of my      

Take care

Puss
xxxxx


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Oh Bagpuss....

I know exactly how you feel.......my official test date is Monday 4th, but I used the senstive test the clinic provided on Thursday and got a definite but faint pink line, they even said to assume I was pregnant when I called, but since then ive done a few clear blue and I get a very, very, very faint shadow after about an hour (is this still a line ??) so am off to Asda to get one of their own brands as these are meant to be as sensitive as the clinics, Im driving myself absoloutley insane, today im convinced im not preganant, yesterday I was........HELP !!!!!!!!!!!!!! before they cart me off to the looney asylum .....

Love Andrea


----------



## maxbabe (Nov 12, 2003)

Hi everyone!

Just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck, the 2ww is so hard its mentally and physically exhausting. 

As far as testing early goes   the hcg jab will stay in your system for about 7-8 days...so after a week it will be out of your system. Now if you test early you probably wont believe the result until your official test day anyway     as unfortunatly (this happened to me last year) you can still "lose" the result - by bleeding - now I don't want to scare anyone but am being realistic here...most girls who test positive early go on with their pregnancies as "normal"...but these are the worries....so if you can hold off testing then do BUT I know how hard it is...I test early too   ...I hope I make sense here....


Wishing you all the best of luck


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi everyone, 2 more days till test date. Feels like forever. Convinced that I'm not pregnant as my boobs have gone all quite and as they have been quite sore up till yesterday I'm sure thats a sign. Also I feel that the dreaded Af is on its way . Very depressing , feeling so tearful. cesca xx


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi all - hope you all having a relaxing weekend.

i have been checking out a website which was listed in one of the links WWW.fertilityplus.org - they note on there that if you have taken a HCG injection then this will be in your system for 7-14 days depending on the strength.  It states that if you have 10,000iu (which i had, this is still in your system up to 14 days, which i presume is why they asked me to test on day 15) - if you had 5,000iu upto 10 days and if you only had 2,500iu then 7 days.  Hope this help with anyone who may be itching to test early - LIKE ME!!!!!!!! Bev this also may explain why you got a BFN when you tested early!

Anyway i feel much better today boobs are less sore and only have a little headache, belly still bloated and still very emotional and anxious but no AF pains for the last couple of days, i hope this isn't a bad sign!

Does anyone else feel like a statue after taking their pessary - i have mine at bed time and lie flat on the bed for half an hour without hardly blinking - i am going bonkers I'm sure of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Catch you all later, good luck to Fiona & country girl, testing tomorrow, hope you dreams come true  any news from CBear and kirsti yet?

Good luck to all keep relaxing, as best you can anyway!

Janey'bobbsie'


----------



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

arrived yesterday.


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

country girl 

I am so sorry hun please know we r all thinking of you  

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Country girl - so sorry to hear your AF arrived - i cannot imagine how you are feeling right now - sending you a cuddle   and thinking of you.

Janey X


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Im sorry Country Girl.......take some time for you and DH to have a little TLC together.....

Thinking of you

Luv Andrea


----------



## liza (Sep 12, 2004)

I have  a glass of wine in one hand and a tissue in the other.
The usual welcome presnt for 

Hope I can stop crying before Monday.
Good luck guys


----------



## Jayne A (May 4, 2004)

Hello everyone

So sorry to hear your news Country Girl.  I really do understand how you feel as I've had 2 failed attempts and it really is the worst feeling in the world.

I am having really bad night sweats.  Anyone else suffering with these?  Had these last time.  Also, my boobs are no longer sore and cramps seem to have gone apart from the odd twinge so now thinking it's gonna be a BFN.  The thought of doing an HPT on Tuesday and seeing a BFN makes me come out in a cold sweat and I want to vomit!!  Think I'll be shaking so much I doubt I'll be able to do it!

This really is so hard.  Cant sleep, feel sick with nerves.  Cant be good for you, and after all those drugs we put into our system as well!

Good luck to everyone.  Think I'm going to be well and truly loopy by Tuesday.

Take care.
Jayne x


----------



## Tay (Nov 18, 2003)

Hello all well im with you in the dreaded 2ww now - my et was 24/9.  every twinge and pain is a hellish thought, going to the loo even worse.  Feel ok altho i have a slight headache, hmmm?

Crocodile where are you having your treatment? our clinic would only transfer 2 embies??

My test date is 8/10 - god only 7 days to go .....

Good luck to you all.  Oh a nice story for you all .  A friend of my sister gave birth to ivf twin boys yesterday, she had cancer of the ovaries so they were born against all odds.  Bless her there is hope!!

Love and thoughts
Tay xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Liza and Country girl, all our thoughts are with you both, so sorry to hear your news.
I don't think anyone ever has the words to say when you have a disappointment, try to focus on something positive in the future and give your dh's lots of cuddles and love as i'm sure they're devastated too.
Sending you lots of   and


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

hi everyone,country girl,  so sorry  arrived , know exactly how you feel ,been there a couple of times already. You will pick yourself up in time and  have lots of ((((( ))))) from DH . Thinking of you xxxx
Jayne  I'm also having terrible night sweats, never experienced them before.and this is my 4th attempt! My boobs were also sore until yesterday and today   nothing. I'm also having bachpain and period type pains. I'm convinced it hasn't worked but don't test till Monday .Too scared to do a hpt!!  DH says don't get too sad it might still have worked. So lets keep positive until we know for sure. Heads up high!!. I have a huge bottle of wine next to a huge bottle of milk ready to take my pick Monday evening!!  speak to you soon  cesca xxx


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Here is a great big   for Liza and country girl- that happened to me last time so I know how awful it is....nothing I can say will make you feel any better....sorry.

Puss
xxxxxx


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

liza, so sorry   arrived loads of ((((((((((( ))))))))))))) for both of you .    cesca xxx


----------



## nicnack (May 7, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Can I join in? I had two embies (5 day Blasts) put back this morning.

My test day is 11 October, 14 days after EC. I hope we can all try and stop going  together.

Good luck to everyone 
Nicnack xx


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Liza and Country Girl - I'm so terribly sorry   . 

All my love
Tiff xx


----------



## AliC (Aug 10, 2004)

Liza & Country Girl, I am so so sorry that it didn't work out for you this time. Sending you lots of hugs.

Ali xx


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

GOOD LUCK GIRLS ESPECIALLY FIONA IM MY OLD CYCLE BUDDY!

       

Luv
Gail x


----------



## Bena (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## Bena (Sep 11, 2004)

Oops, mistake above! sorry!

Hi all, this is hard post to write because I have tested a day early and got a BFP! I can't believe it and now need to confirm it asap tomorrow - it feels so unreal at the moment! My news is bitter sweet as I read the news of some of your BFNs, I am so sorry and feel your pain as I have been there myself.  I still so mixed up, scared for the hpt tomorrow, happy because I have seen a BFP for the first time after 5 years and sad for anyone who didn't get their dream this time around.  Thinking about you all, Bena x


----------



## Bena (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Jac, I think I now understand miracles a little better after my experiences over the last 5 years, 5 weeks, 5 days, 5 minutes...


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Congratulations Bena  ,

Have a happy and healthy pregnancy,

Luv
Gail x


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi girls,

So sorry to read your news country girl and liza, sending you both loads of hugs.

Well done you bena, happy 8 months.

Feeling really fed up today cos for the past couple of days I've been feeling quite uncomfortable down below, if you know what I mean.  Been up most of last night as it was so bad and when I got up this morning had horrible dischage and not the usual pessary sort.  (sorry for being so blunt).  Phoned the hospital and they said I need to see them asap so have to go in tomorrow at 9.15.  Has anybody else had anything similar.  

I'm now worried that whatever it is could harm the embies.  Oh god something else to fret about.  Is everyone else sick of being prodded about.

Anyway I've had my moan and a little cry, sorry girls just feeling that way today.

Lisa


----------



## Kirsti (Aug 17, 2004)

HI all, 

I tested +ve yesterday, but my HCG level were very low.  I am being re-tested on Monday.  I am thinking it will be bad news because boobs are less sore and I feel crampy.  

Oh well, right now I am expecting the worst but hoping for the best.  

Say your prayers for me!! 

Kirsti


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

New list girlies 

Congratulations Bena 

Kirsti, sending special prayers that everything will be ok for you hun 

Country Girl and Liza so sorry to see your news 

1/10/04 CBEAR 
1/10/04 KIRSTI 
1/10/04 ALIC   1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM  
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R  
4/10/04 CHURCHILL  
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA  
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A   
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON    
6/10/04 TIFF    
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB     
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22     
8/10/04 TAY      
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)         
11/10/04 CASEY         
11/10/04 NICKNACK         
14/10/04 MARIELOU            
15/10/04 SKELLY             
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAYS ALONG FOR YOU                  SICKNOTE  

Positive vibes being sent to you all               

Loads of Love and Luck

Jax
xxx


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

oh well. got up at 5.40am this morning to test. BFN. Spent an hour thinking just maybe I've tested to early and I should re-test on 6th. Just been to the loo (6.40am) and guess what - AF has arrived. Oh the irony.

Feel numb. Not sure what the next step is. I produce very low follicle numbers and DH has been told he can only have TESE once more - in 6mths time. Feel like this treatment is making me infertile too. 

Was so convinced it had worked this time. 

Tiff x


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Tiff my lovely......Im so sorry.....I just wanted to send you a huge cuddle, please look after yourself today....



Love Andrea


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

So sorry tiff, am thinking of you and sending loads of hugs.

Lisa


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just got back from hospital where the doc said I have an infection probably caused at ec.  They have given me some antibiotics and also some metronidozole gel to insert.

I am now faced with 2 problems.  First of all when I got home and read the instructions on the gel it says not to use in pregnancy.  Also, If the gel is inserted as well as the pessaries will they affect each other?

Any suggestions?

Lisa


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

I am sooooooo out of touch with you guys.  Huge Apologies!

Congratulations to: AliC, Churchill (Marie), Andrea R, Bagpuss, Bena   

Kirsti - really hope your retest of levels goes well tomorrow  

MarieLou - only 1 of mine made it through thaw etc!  

Sorry for those who have tested negative recently: gap, liza, country girl.    

Tiff - really sorry to read your post this morning.((((((((hugs)))))))).

Stringbob - call your clinic and ask!  Use their emergency number if they have one, that way you'll get an answer straight away and wont worry as much.

Jamapot, love your list (what were you doing up at 3 a.m.) !  Good luck to FionaIm, Andrea R, Churchill, Maybe Baby, Cesca, TraceyCarol for tomorrow!    

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Just a real quicky - just wanted to say my heart goes out to all the BFN's tests over the last couple of days.  

Big congrats to the BFP's  

And   to tomorows testers - Maybe baby, cesca, tracey,   (andrea and churchill you have your BFP's already congrats!  ).

Janey 'bobbsie'

XX


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

HI EVERYONE

BLOOMIN EK I GO BACK TO WORK FOR 2 DAYS AND THERRE IS LOADS OF REPLIES!!!!

 TO ALL OF YOU WHO HAVE GOT THE BFP SO FAR!!!

AND A BIG (((((((((())))))))))  TO THOSE WHO HAVEN'T

HOPE EVERYONE IS KEEPING OK?

I STILL HAVE ENORMOUS TITS AND THEY ARE REALLY SORE!!!

GETTING TEMPTED TO DO ANOTHER HPT BUT THINK I MAY WAIT NOW UNTIL WEDNESDAY!!

GOOD EVERYONE TESTING 2MOZ


LOVE

BEV


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning Girlies 

  ANDREA R  CHURCHILL  MAYBE BABY  CESCA  TRACEYCAROL  

Big Hugs coming your way Tiff  so sorry to see your news today

1/10/04 CBEAR 
1/10/04 KIRSTI 
1/10/04 ALIC   1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM  
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R 
4/10/04 CHURCHILL  
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA  
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A  
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON   
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB    
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22    
8/10/04 TAY     
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)        
11/10/04 CASEY        
11/10/04 NICKNACK        
14/10/04 MARIELOU           
14/10/04 CROC           
14/10/04 DAWN M           
14/10/04 LOLLYALT           
15/10/04 SKELLY            
17/10/04 ISOBEL             
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT              
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAYS ALONG FOR YOU                 SICKNOTE  

Love luck and babydust to you all

Jax
xxx


----------



## connorpink (Sep 21, 2004)

WE DID IT... 

I HAVE GONE AND GOT ME A BFP... 

I am meant to go and get a blood test (beta hcg) today but I don't want to.  The last time I did that I had really low numbers and was told that the pregnancy would miscarry.  This is my 4th bfp and no baby yet, so although I know the 1st hurdle is over, I'm mega scared to get too excited, I hope you don't think I'm ungrateful..?

Thank you for all of your 'good-lucks' and I am really sorry for those of you out there with a bfn, I know how sad it is and I'm thinking of you.

Good luck to today's testers - I hope there is some very good news out there.

Love and kisses.

Lisa x


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi

Just popped in to say congrats to all those who tested +ive and to all those who had a -ive I am so sorry.  This is my first time at IVF and so the only thing I ahve to compare it with are all those times we tried naturally, believing we could, and then finding out it didn't work... this must be far worse

Thinking of you 

and good luck to all those testing this week

croc

Jampot I think I've fallen off the list, I test 14/10
thanks for maintaining it by the way 

and Tay - the reason I had three embies put back was because I am 42

Maybe baby - just saw your post, before I posted this..so happy for you, I will rub my fertility buddah for continued success you deserve after all you have been through


----------



## bev22 (May 14, 2004)

HI Everyone
well i have had AF pains off and on for the past week and started to have positive thoughts as i passed day 26 which is my normal AF day. But this morning i think AF is on its way as small amount of spotting. I am gutted and hoping it will not get heavier. i do not test until Thursday and feel like my dream is over already. is there any chance that you can have bleeding and still get a + on test date?
hope everyone else is coping ok and congraulations to positibes so far and lots of hugs to negatives.  
lots of love


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

hello there - good luck to everyone today. 

I have just had two embryos put back on saturday (divided into 6 and looking strong they say), feeling good and relatively positive...few period pains as they told me I would...massive boobs (more massive than normal!)...

Just trying to keep my head straight...lots of dog walks...still nice and sunny here in France so hope this helps my positivity levels in all aspects.... 

...hanging in for 14th October .....


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Croc - Not quite sure where you went but have popped you back up on the list 

Dawn M - Have added you too    

Lisa (Maybebaby) - Fab news on your positive, nobody would think you are ungrateful, its only natural you are still very nervous...sending loads of vibes your way to get those levels rising     

Bev22 - Many a time the girls on here have had spotting and gone on to get BFP's, in fact some of them also spotted for some time into their pregnancies
Try not to worry (I know thats easier said than done) praying that the wicked witch stays away from your door

Love Luck and Babydust to everybody

Jax
xxx


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I am back on the tww, just had 2 embies transferred this morning.
We were hoping to get a blastocyst, but ended up with one morula (hopefully will be a blastocyst tomorrow!) and another one a day behind.

Can't believe how long those 14 days are going to be!

And I can't do a sneaky hpt as I have to have HCG injections every 4 days til the test aghhhhhhhhhhh!

Luck and strength to those due to test soon!

Isobel
XXX


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

PS My test date is Monday 17th October.....thanks for the list jax, it was nice to see my name moving up the list last time.
XXXX


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya girls,

I had my ET thursday, ICSI FET, and had 2 put back.  I was only expeting 1, but the 2nd one was only put back so they didnt have to dispose of it.    The first one was 6 cells, with slight fragmentation - they told me it looked really good, and the fragmentation was very slight, but I still don't hold out much hope. 
The 2nd one was a LOT worse - it had 1 cell, with excess fragmentation, but we told ourselves that it was holding our musketeers hand, so he wasnt alone   
I've felt very positive, just laying on the sofa watching daytime tv and reading books (don't read the baby trail - god, its depressing!)  but last night I suddenly started crying and I havent stopped.
I wish I'd never egg shared, and I wish I'd not had OHSS - OMG, can you tell the pity party is in town?!!    
I am testing 14/10, I'm 4dp3dt, and as my FET was natural, I'm also 7dpo, so I could test 14dpo which is Monday - we'll see. 
I havent told anyone about this cycle, so I really appreciate you girls being here. 
Hugs
Marie xx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Marielou

Just popped in to wish you a big congrats on your transfer last week   What a lovely surprise to have 2 popped back when you was only expecting the 1.  I'm sure they are keeping each other good company in there snuggling up  

Hope the pity party doesn't stay around too long   and you feel a bit brighter soon  

Sounds like you already have those pee sticks lined up and ready for an earlier test  

Sending loads of love and luck your way

Jax
xxx


----------



## DawnJ (Sep 1, 2003)

Hang on in there Marie.... sounds like good news on its way for you matey!

Wishing you loads of babydust to land immediately!


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi Girls
Mind if I join you? I had 2 embies put back in on 30/09 ICSI. Test date 14/10 but DH wants to hold on until 15/10!!!!!!!!!!  

Marie - I have just finished the baby trail, told my sister to read it so she could understand what we've been through the past year or so. Its so depressing, but did you not crack up laughing at th Vagina Monolgues bit

Jampot - Could you add  me to the list please.
I have sore breasts (this happened yesterday) and permanent mild period pain increasing to severe every now and again. 

Look forward to hearing from you - Have this week off of work then back to work next week


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

All done Lollyalt  

Loadsa Love and luck coming your way 

Jax
xxx


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Sending tons of   and good luck wishes to everyone. I'm back again after last month not being the one for us.

So here's the emotional rollercoaster of the 2ww again! We inseminated on Fri, Sat and Sunday but I haven't been feeling hopeful because I haven't had any hint of an LH surge and today is day 19 - although I wont do another test until this evening. My mucus is looking fertile today for the first time this cycle, so hopefully I'll ovulate in the next 12-24 hours and we won't have wasted a month. Our donor has gone off on holiday now so there's no option to donate again. We'll just have to keep our fingers crossed. Testing day is on the 17th.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Welcome Snagglepat

Have added you to the list  

Wishing you lots of luck and sending an ovulation dance your way 

            

Loadsa Love
Jax
xxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Marie

Heaps of luck in the 2ww xx

Laine


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Jax,

Thanks tons for the ovulation dance. It really made me grin. Let's hope it makes me ovulate too! 

Snagglepat.


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just home from work and after a weekend of disasters and to and froms from the hospital I was a little fed up.  Last night was a joke, Didn't know which medication to put in which orifice (sorry for being so crude).  Anyway, after nipping out a luch time found myself in superdrug paying for a first responce hpt cause it said you could test early.

Went back to work and committed the crime.  At first glance it was BFN but when looking under better light I think there may be a very very very slight line.  Got dh to check and he thinks there is one too.  

Now I'm not sure.

Have got a predictor waiting and am dying to try this tomorrow but am not sure if this one can be used as early and am scared I may get a BFN.  I might go and get another first reponse or even an asda own as I'm sure someone on here said they were the most sensitive.

HELP!!!!!!

Wish now like everyone before me that I'd never done it.

Hope all of you testing today got your BFP's.  

Lisa


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Maybe baby - can understand why no hopes up for you, but as you say, first hurdle over!   positive thoughts.

Bev - you can get spotting and get a positive, so hold on in there.

Isobel - good luck with those lovely embies!

Good luck to everyone, especially those testing today and tomorrow.

Marielou - take a day at a time and you'll get there.  I suffered with OHSS on all my fresh cycles!

Lollyalt - welcome and good luck!

Stringbob - the hardest thing is once you start testing, you can't stop........ good luck.

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi

Can I join you girsl.  I had et today and test on 13th.

I had 2 embryos but back, one was a 5 cell and the other a 4 with some fragmatation.  I really hoped for better embryos this time so I've been quite upset.  Sorry to be a miso  

Good luck to those about the test    

Love

Becca

x


----------



## meonline (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi all

I hope it is OK to join this chat.  I had et on Friday last week and am slowly doing my own brain in with anxiety even though I know that is the last thing I am meant to do!

Feel very bloated and windy!  Thanks goodness for this site as the hospital didn't tell me how much these pessaries affect you!

meonline x


----------



## tiff (May 16, 2004)

Hi Girls
Just wanted to say a quick thank you for your support over the last 2w's. Shame it didn't work out, but there'll be another go, I think early next year.

To those with BFP's I wish you continued happiness and joy. xx

To those fellow October BFN's   It's bloody tough isn't it?
Hope to see some of you on the 2ww again soon.

Lots of love

Tiff xxx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,
just checking in. These 2 weeks seems to be endless, and i'm now fighting tempation not to test . To be honest all my symptoms have gone - no sore boobs or af-like pains and feel completely normal except for dreaded wind   so i'm going to test on 9/10 to prepare myself before going to work on Monday. 
Congratulations to all those with positive result and for those with a negative result,   
bye for now -casey


----------



## Kirsti (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello all, 

You have all been on my mind for the last few days.  

Lots of hugs for those with BFNs and lots of hugs for those with BFPs!!!   

I am still on the rollercoaster ride.  After testing positive last Friday with low hCG(43)  I went back and tested today and hCG is up (187).  That's quadruple in 3 days...The hospital was happy with this, but I still have to go back on Wednesday again...I am crossing all of my fingers and all of my toes that this is going to work out for us.  

Good luck to those test in the next few days.

Kirsti


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Morning All  

1/10/04 CBEAR 
1/10/04 KIRSTI 
1/10/04 ALIC   1st scan 15/10/04
3/10/04 FIONAIM  
3/10/04 COUNTRYGIRL  
3/10/04 GAP  
4/10/04 ANDREA R 
4/10/04 CHURCHILL  
4/10/04 MAYBE BABY  
4/10/04 CESCA  
4/10/04 TRACEYCAROL  
5/10/04 JAYNE A 
6/10/04 BEVERLEY WHEELDON  
6/10/04 TIFF   
6/10/04 LIZA  
7/10/04 STRINGBOB   
7/10/04 BAGPUSS  
7/10/04 BEV22   
8/10/04 TAY    
11/10/04 JANEY (BOBBSIE)       
11/10/04 CASEY       
11/10/04 NICKNACK       
13/10/04 REB         
14/10/04 MARIELOU          
14/10/04 CROC          
14/10/04 DAWN M          
14/10/04 LOLLYALT          
15/10/04 SKELLY           
15/10/04 MEONLINE           
15/10/04 KATE12           
17/10/04 ISOBEL             
17/10/04 SNAGGLEPAT             
20/10/04 SICKNOTE RUSHING THE DAYS ALONG FOR YOU                SICKNOTE  

Wishing you all much love and luck

Jax
xxx


----------



## isobel (Mar 30, 2004)

SueL, thanks for your words of encouragement. I had been beating myself up about trying for a blast, but then I can't change it now! Your Chloe looks so lovely, amazing to think she was a malteser once!


MarieLou, I so know what you mean about the OHSS. I keep wishing I'd been able to have a fresh transfer, but I think it's natural to want to look for ways to make things different, when they haven't gone to plan. I really really hope that you can stay hopeful for the next 2 weeks, as you really deserve that BFP.

Kristi, we've not met before but great news on your HCG going through the roof! You must be so relieved.


Lots of love to everyone,

Isobel
XXX


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi there

I have joined the ranks of those who are paranoid about decreasing boob size - as I have managed to lose 2 pounds of fluid since yesterday....ooops - however, I am presuming this is due to the fact I haven't had an hcg since before the transfer, just a Progesterone dose 3 times a day (and aspirin) ...so in my optimistic state ...I am presuming it is normal to swell up again in the next few days as levels rise naturally.....I still have the mild AF pains, so this is good right?!

Good luck to everyone - try to keep positive Marielou - like Jax says, they must be keeping each other company...I talk to mine all the time (but then I am a little insane!)...

dawnx


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi
Can I join you ladies? I had FET on 1stOct, had two 6cell embies put back, I am due to test on the 15thoct.
I am promising myself now that I am not going to give in to the temptation to test early as I've done that before and always regretted it, but who knows!!!

I am hoping to pick up some positive vibes from you guys, I was feeling ok, but last night I had a really vivid dream of going to the clinic and getting a bfn and thats made me feel really low, perhaps its my body trying to tell me something??

Anyway lool forward to getting to know you all over the next 2wks
Love Kate


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Kate

i had a dream that i got a BFP and i got a negative this morning. You have to reverse your dreams.

Sounds like you have a couple of good embies there so come on think positive and i hope you get there.

Love Kim x x x


----------



## crocodile (Sep 14, 2004)

Kimric

sorry to hear about your result, how kind of you to think of trying to boost someone elses confidence when this has just happened..

Don't know what else to say, cos nothing will change how you feel

Thinking of you

Love

Croc


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Good Morning to everyone,

Well couldn't sleep last night for thinking about the other hpt lurking on the side saying use me.  Got up a 5.30 and did the test.  BFN.  After yesterday was very disappointed, but then again it did say on the test not to use until the day you miss your period, so am clinging on to the hope that I tested too early.

Anyway off to buy another first response for the morning!!!

Good luck to all who test today.

Lisa


----------



## bev22 (May 14, 2004)

Hi everyone
well after slight spotting on monday morning i started AF that afternoon and am so devastated. I rang my clinic who told me to increase then pessaries to 2 (one afternnon and one evening) to try and stop bleeding but i am still bleeding quite heavy. i thought i had prepared by self for this mentally but when it actually happens it is devastating.  i am still taking the pessaries etc and will still do a test on the 7th as planned.  I want to thank you all for your wonderful support and send lots and lots of positive vibes to your all. Take care and  i will be back on the roller coaster again early next year to make our dream come true. all my love and best wishesXXXXXXXX


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Big hug to you Bev - thinking of you - like everyone reading this site..

and good luck to you Kate - like me on the 6 embies - try and keep positive!!

love dawn


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi everyone...

I wanted to send a big (((hug))) to all those peeps who have got the horrible AF or a BFN......my heart goes out to you.

My situation has changed a great deal since I got my BFP last week unfortunately.  When I tested on Monday (my official test date) the reading was so faint they took me in to do a blood test and although it registered me as pregnant the reading was very, very low, and they think that although ive not bled yet im in the throws of a bio chemical pregnancy ie an early miscarriage.  

Ive got to go back on Thursday morning for another blood test, although Im feeling today as though im going to start bleeding so I may not need to go and also having been asked to do another HPT by the clinic this morning I can see that the result is getting more faint by the day and that just confirms the miscarriage im afraid.

DH and I are just stunned, we cant believe that this has happened, a negative result was far kinder than this short lived elation.....I feel just like a zombie today, almost as if im in some sort of shock, just weird.

Anyway, just wanted to let you all know....good luck to those of you who are still in your 2ww....we are all thinking of you....

Love Andrea


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hello,

Just wondering what the typical side effects of cyclogyst are?
I have af type pains and LOTS of wind    and some other stuff too, but am not sure what is related to the drugs, and what isnt.    I am on 2 pessaries a day.  

Should you be expecting to get symptoms in the 2ww, or just ignore?  When I got pregnant last year, I felt sick and had a blood taste in my mouth 8dpIUI and then my CM got creamier from 11dpIUI, but as the cyclogyst is so messy   I can't check that route out!!!  
I can't help but try and compare my cycles, but I'm trying to avoid that trap.



Andrea - I'm so so very sorry for your sad news   take it easy hun, thinking of you. 


Bev 22 - So very sorry to hear AF has shown   ((((hugs))))


Lisa - I tested BFN 13dpIUI when I was pregnant, was a adefinate BFN, then got very dark positive 15dpIUI, so don't give up yet, hun!!  


Kim - So sorry to hear of your BFN   you're such a sweetie to think of others when you must be so upset (((hugs))))


Kate - My fellow FET mate!!  I had a 6 cell and a 1 cell put back ( the 1 cell was a friend to hold the 6 cell's hand!)  looking forward to ending this 2ww with you!!


dawn - I talk to my embies as well, and kiss the photo I have of them daily - so we're both insane!  


Isobel - I didnt realise you'd had OHSS as well - best of luck, thanks for the kind words  


Becca - My embies were not all that great either.    My 6 cell had some fragmentation, and I nearly got up and walked out as soon as they told me.  There just seemed no point.  BUT its a chance, and, I've been doing some research, and if its only minor fragmentation, the embie has as much chance of making it as a perfect one.  I've looked at lots of websites, and talked to my consulatant about this, so fingers crossed, hun.

Hugs
Marie xx


----------



## Bev xxx (Aug 31, 2004)

Hello

Just at work and thought I would pop in and say hello....Good luck to all of 2days testers.

Andrea I am really sorry to here your news but fingers crossed you may still be ok.

Hope everyone else is keeping OK and not going to insane and a BIG HELLO to all of the new 2ww.

I am keeping my fingers crossed for my test tommorrow and I just hope it is a   result.

See ya all soon

Love
Bev


----------



## cesca (Sep 18, 2004)

hello everyone , bad news for us a bfn   can't describe how devastated we are, especially as this is our last attempt. We have decided we our at the end of the quest ,we have put so much of our lives into having a child of our own and it is now time to move on. Thankyou all for your kind support I don't know how I would have got through the weeks without this site . Good luck to everyone .  cesca x


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Marielou,

Yep those are the lovely symptoms that you get with Cyclogest, especially the wind......also the cramping is all normal.....you may find you will get breast tenderness as well and then for a grand finale...........night sweats.....I really suffered badly with these, had to get up and shower in the middle of the night sometimes....

Good Luck
Andrea x


----------



## spooner (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi guys.

just wanted some advice, I am on day 7 of 2 week wait after Clomid and my CM has become very very creamy and also i am having dreams of others being pregnant and me being in labour. I had these dreams last time i got pregnant but i cant remember the cm.
Any advice re Cm and possible causes please?

Thanks
Spooner aka Kelly x

Sorry if too much info.


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

hi everyone,
stupid stupid stupid me. I tested early and it was negative. i thought i could prepare myself for the disappointment but nothing can prepare you can it.   

casey


----------



## buzz (Jun 25, 2004)

Andrea and Cesca

very  very sorry to hear of your turn of events - please look after yourselves.

Thinking of you.
dx


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

hi everyone,
i've stopped crying and read loads of past messages, all of which say 'DON'T TEST TOO EARLY! so i'm now telling mself that there still some hope

Andrea R, Casca and Kim so sorry to hear ypur news, it is devasting and very very hard

To Bev 22 and stringbob - good luck for the 7th, i'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you

to everyone else    

casey


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

Casey youre right, you have tested early and there is always hope until your final test day.

Ive known many many people on this site who have got 
-ve's at your stage and a BFP on the day, so please dont give up, I know exactly how you feel hun cos I did exactly the same thing on my last IVF and it just made the final 5 days agonising for me.

I know its really really difficult but try to resist the temptation to keep testing anymore, honestly it wont make anything any clearer.

Good Luck, im thinking of you...

Luv Andrea x


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanx andrea,
you've said just the right thing. i wish i hadn't done it now but it so hard when you want something so much. 

From now until test day I'm going to keep busy and not give in to the miseries. It was my birthday yesterday and I got a bottle of champagne as a pressie so i'm resisting tempation on two counts . My dh keeps telling me to think positive, my dd keeps drawing lovely pictures and my dog keeps giving me sympathetic looks or am i losing the plot on the last one.

casey


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi all

Casey-you've def tested to early, dont lose hope until your real test date.

cesca-so sorry to hear your news and that it is the end of the journey for you, thinking of you and best wishes for the future, whatever it may hold for you.

andrea-sorry to hear your news, I was in a similar situation myself with my 1st txt and it is torture, it feels very cruel, I'm thinking of you both.

Marielou-def can relate to the cyclogest side effects, not pleasant!!!!! You said that you kiss a photo of your embies, thats lovely, our clinic wouldnt give us a picture this time, even though they have before. They said that one couple complained that it was insensitive so they have stopped doing it!! So, we named them instead, now you'll have to bear with me cos its a bit of a story.They are called Jambo and Bwana, which are 2 Swahili words. My dh and I met in Africa, so we thought it was right to choose two african words and there is a song called Jambo, Jambo, which I sing to them regularly...now thats insane!!!!!!

Anyway, I call in again soon, my thoughts with everyone on this thread.
Love Kate


----------



## Bobbsie (Sep 1, 2004)

Hi all,  

Firstly, Andrea R - so very sorry to hear your post - that must be devastating, i cannot imagine how you feel right now, sending you a big cuddle and hope your little embie hangs on in there!!   

Casey - you test the same day as me, you are way too early - don't bank on that result (remember if you had 10,000 iu HCG is is still in your system for 14 days after) so you would get BFN at this stage - hope you feel better now, i know how hard it is I'm absolutely itching to do one too.  I have had bad AF pains over the last couple of days so much so that i have visited the loo soo many times at work, i was certain she had arrived!  i am really not holding much hope for a BFP, but keeping everything crossed at the same time. 

Cesca sorry to hear result - hope you are coping okay - i must have been really hard to make the decision to call it a day, you are a very strong person.  Wishing you all the best for your future.  XX

Marielou - the symptoms you have with the Cyclogest are very normal.  Its like having a 2 week AF!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to Jayne A - testing today - keeping everything crossed for you and good luck to Bev W testing tomorrow.  

Catch ya all later.

Janey 'bobbsie'


----------



## Stringbob (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Kate,

Just read your post and it made me laugh.  Our clinic gave us a photo first time but not this.  We too have named them, wait for it ......  Fred and Fredricka, don't know where they came from.  

I have just been to boots to get another double pack of hpt's and guess what, it was buy a double pack get a single free.  That means I've got one for tomorrow one for Thursday (my blood test) and one for  Well don't want to waste it so might try it tonight.

I feel I'm going mad.

So sorry to hear the bad news of your BFN's,  bottle of wine, chocolate, bottle of wine, tissues and another bottle of wine helped me a little last time, although didn't think so the next morning.

Lisa


----------



## jojo633 (Apr 13, 2004)

hi everyone, well am on cd 19 only got a + ov test on cd17 so dont think that the day21 blood test will be right. this is my first time on 2ww thread 
jo


----------



## andrea r (Mar 20, 2004)

I just wanted to put a quick post on to say thank you to so many of you for your kind words and thoughts, it helps to know youve got so many people thinking about you at a time like this.

Thank you so much...

Love Andrea x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

We have named our two as well!!  Well, all three of our frosties had names - Tallulah Mae, Jeremiah Jones and bob.  They were collectively known as the 3 Musketeers, so we now call them our musketeers as only 2 made it.


I have felt sick to the stomach today, very strange.  


Kelly - creamy cm can be a good sign- it depends on whats normal for you.  

Hugs
Marie xx


----------



## spooner (Sep 21, 2004)

It definately isnt normal!

I have started having dreams that everyone i know is pregnant as well, which happened last time i got pregnant - could this be an early sign of pregnancy?

Thanks

Kelly x


----------



## nicnack (May 7, 2003)

Hi 2ww's

Is it just me or is this the slowest week in history? I have started contemplating which hpt to buy. Asda I think as someone mentioned that their own brand is v. sensitive or that Boots offer sounds good Lisa.

I have felt dizzy and at times a bit sick today. I think I may be going


Bev22 & Kimric  

 Welcome Kate12 

Good luck to those who dare to pee on a stick.

Nicnack xx


----------



## lollyalt (Aug 4, 2004)

NicNack - I know what you mean about this being the longest 2 weeks of our lives, due to test next Thursday.

I go back to work next week, what about you, are you having the whole 2 weeks off or are you back at work?

Are you having any pains? I have AF like pains (sometimes) and enormous painful breasts, have had to buy a sports bra to sleep in they are so painful.

Sorry to be moaning.


----------



## nicnack (May 7, 2003)

Lolly,

I am due back at work Monday - my test date! I know we had EC the same day but my clinic say 14 days post EC....I probably won't be able to wait any longer any way.

I have the odd shooting pain around the area of my right ovary - maybe I'm still healing after EC?

Boobs- don't talk to me about boobs mine were 42DD  before all of this started!!! My bras are strugging to cope. Hey, top tip, ebay is good for buying 'vanity fair' bras which are great for the larger bosom. click for good available to the UK, sellers in the USA ship to the UK for bargin prices.

Better go and rest up now and watch Location, Location, Location.....oh love that Phil  mmmmmm

Nicnack x x


----------



## Reb (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi girls 

Good luck to those about to test     

Marie - thank you for your words.  You are right.  I'm not sure how much fragmatation there was but they said it was 'what was to be expected'.  I thought they hoped for none, but what do I know.  We just ahve to hope they carry on dividing  

Nicknack - I'm a DD girl too , or was, God knows what they have exploded to now.  They are so sore that even being in the shower hurts them  .

  
love

Becca

x


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2004)

Hi girls

Just wanted to reassure you that you can get a positive when fragmentation occurs - I had 3 embies that had begun to fragment transfered and I now have healthy 4 1/2 year old twins!!  Hope that reassures some of you!!

Good luck


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Jaykay - that makes me feel a lot better - thank you. 

Reb - My clinic said its normal to get a little fragmentation - less than 20% fragmentation, but its easy to ignore things said when you just think the worst! (I am soooo like that!)

Marie xx


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

New Home This way Girlies 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,15734.0.html

Loadsa Love 
Jax
xxx


----------

